# DVD maker problem - Mpeg2 encoder is missing.



## dgoodwin (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi 

I have used dvd maker a lot and it is great. However i have started to get the error message "Mpeg2 encoder is missing. To use Windows dvd maker, compatible mpeg-2 video encoding software must be installed on your computer." And the program won't even open.

Does anybody know how to reslove this problem? 

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah you don't have codecs installed,

Try this one

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## dgoodwin (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi. I did download K Lite codecs and unfortunatley it didn't solve the problem. I just tried it again and i still get the error message. Any ideas?


----------

